# Language courses



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all
I am looking for a Portuguese language course in the vicinity of Miranda do Corvo, Penela or Lousa, can anyone help?.........or i have heard that if enough people are interested in learning the language then some local Camaras wil start a course but i dont know if this is true.
Private tuition is an option but could prove too costly for me.
Regards.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dennis said:


> Hi all
> I am looking for a Portuguese language course in the vicinity of Miranda do Corvo, Penela or Lousa, can anyone help?.........or i have heard that if enough people are interested in learning the language then some local Camaras wil start a course but i dont know if this is true.
> Private tuition is an option but could prove too costly for me.
> Regards.


It may be a bit far for you, but 3 of the schools offer free language lessons in Tomar. 2 of them are twice a week on an evening for a couple of hours, but one offers daytime for 4 hours (i think) so it may be worth the drive down. there was also talk of the more intensive lessons offering traveling cost(only around 5 euros per visit)


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Derek
I will look into it........it may well be worth the travel, but i am a bit surprised there is nothing similar up here given the number of expats in the area.
Regards.


----------

